# SkipMode not what I thought it would be



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

I was hoping you would toggle the button once and have the tivo automatically skip all the commercials. Instead you have to toggle that button every time a commercial break starts. I was hoping for a press it and forget it option. 

First world problems, I know.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Making it automatic like that creates more chance of them being sued by the content providers. By making it something you have to manually click they can argue it's really no worse then 30 second skip.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess is that it works this way in order to align with the legal win that the "hopper" already received and avoid lawsuits like the ones that dragged down the old Replay DVR.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> My guess is that it works this way in order to align with the legal win that the "hopper" already received and avoid lawsuits like the ones that dragged down the old Replay DVR.


Dish's skip feature is press once and forget. But they also have deals with the channels that they will adhere to C3/C7 windows, so the feature isn't available for 3-7 days. TiVo's shows up within minutes of the show airing.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Making it automatic like that creates more chance of them being sued by the content providers. By making it something you have to manually click they can argue it's really no worse then 30 second skip.


Actually Dish Autohop works by skipping commercial breaks automatically with no further action or button pushing. What keeps the Autohop legal is that when you first press play to view the recording you are asked if you wish to invoke the Autohop feature. If you select YES, then no further action required and all commercial breaks are AUTOMATICALLY skipped as the OP prefers.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Dish's skip feature is press once and forget. But they also have deals with the channels that they will adhere to C3/C7 windows, so the feature isn't available for 3-7 days. TiVo's shows up within minutes of the show airing.


Right, and no doubt the media companies who own the top 20 channels TiVo uses for Commercial Skip will also sue TiVo as leverage to get TiVo to adhere to C7 or C3. But TiVo is probably expecting to be sued and will comply after a brief period of FREE PUBLICITY in the press for its feature on the Bolt line, just like Dish got. Then TiVo will settle and adhere to C3/C7. TiVo has no money for long, drawn out legal battles, let alone a trial.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone explained in another thread how the whole Dish lawsuit came down. Basically the judge ruled that the feature was legal BUT that because Dish was a provider they could be in violation of their agreements with the content providers.

Since TiVo is not a provider they have no agreements with the content providers so they shouldn't have to worry about being sued. But I'm guessing they make you press the button every time as an extra layer to protect them from lawsuits. 

I think TiVo would remove the feature before bowing down and adhering to C3/C7. That limitation makes the feature significantly less useful and more confusing to their customers.


----------



## ArmandXP (Oct 19, 2015)

Been a little disappointed so far with the 'skip mode'. I record only brand new episodes and not old ones. On American Horror Story, the first two episodes had skip mode, but the newest one from last night does not. This is happening on a lot of my shows. I hope this gets better in the coming months. I don't mind having to press a button during the commercial breaks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ArmandXP said:


> Been a little disappointed so far with the 'skip mode'. I record only brand new episodes and not old ones. On American Horror Story, the first two episodes had skip mode, but the newest one from last night does not. This is happening on a lot of my shows. I hope this gets better in the coming months. I don't mind having to press a button during the commercial breaks.


That is my only complaint with skip mode right now. Sometimes it shows up and sometimes it doesn't. I've even had the same show on separate Bolts have one recording with Skip and one recording without. But I still love SKip mode. Only now I need to wait until a show has completely recorded before I watch it now.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

niterider006 said:


> I was hoping you would toggle the button once and have the tivo automatically skip all the commercials. Instead you have to toggle that button every time a commercial break starts. I was hoping for a press it and forget it option.
> 
> First world problems, I know.


yea, I was equally disappointed.

you also have to wait till a show has completely aired instead of starting in half way in... which I don't do.. so I end up fast forwarding the old way..


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

How about the fact that they say it's for the most popular shows, and never shows up on The Walking Dead (for me, at least!)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

drusoicy said:


> How about the fact that they say it's for the most popular shows, and never shows up on The Walking Dead (for me, at least!)


It said the most popular shows on the top 20 networks. No idea if AMC is one of the top twenty networks though.

Is there a list of the networks somewhere that skip mode is used on?

I found an article that listed a few.



> Those networks include ABC, ABC Family, CBS, Comedy Central, CW, Food Network, Fox, NBC and TBS...


http://digitalnewsnation.com/tivos-new-dvr-lets-viewers-skip-ads/


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine has been getting skip on all my recordings (the top 20) for the last few days! I wonder if it had something to do with filling out that Tivo "skip mode" survey where they ask for your TSN? Before that I was probably getting skip on 75% of the expected shows.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Mine has been getting skip on all my recordings (the top 20) for the last few days! I wonder if it had something to do with filling out that Tivo "skip mode" survey where they ask for your TSN? Before that I was probably getting skip on 75% of the expected shows.


Where was the survey?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Where was the survey?


Somewhere on the Tivo site. I think I used a link from one of these Bolt threads.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Where was the survey?


Here's the survey link: http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

eric102 said:


> Here's the survey link: http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p3075425841.aspx


Thanks


----------

